# my new breeding stock from Karen!



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

My fish came in the mail today!!!!!!!!!!!!! What started off as two turned into three and then... we'll you'll see!
The original pair here is the mail Açai his girly is similar (her name is Blueberry but she is not as blue oh well)









Then came Darcy the cute little rascal that flares at every thing! ( he would cuss me out if he could talk!)








And she threw in a beautiful hmpkdt named bandit he is from seig!


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Those are some gorgeous fish! Congrats!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I love the marbles. The multi boy is very nice aswell. Congrats.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Sooo pretty! Where's the female?? I want to see a pic of her too!!
Karen's fish always manage to sneak in the open boxes when she's not looking.
These multis are just stunning! I'm kicking myself a little for not getting a pair (I got a red bf pair from her) buuuut I got big breeding plans... only need my fish to cooperate and SPAWN already!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful male! I love the fish she gave to you! I can't wait for my pair!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

The multis are so tini i will breed them in about 3weeks. The marbles are like opposite personalities bandit (dt) is so freindly! And Darcy is like a grumpy litttle...


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes they are! My pair from that spawn is soo cute! I call my male "my little bulldog" because he's always flaring at me. They sure are adorable when they are so tiny and fierce!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm eyeing her auctions right now.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'm eyeing her auctions right now.


Remove the temptation, please! I used to look for her on AB once in a while but now she just flaunts her auctions on Facebook... that's just mean!


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Okay, what's her FB page? I just may have to start stalking it LoL!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Goldibug said:


> Okay, what's her FB page? I just may have to start stalking it LoL!


 Mac Auley's Betta Beauties


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I just bought a GORGEOUS female from Karen, I'm SO EXCITED! She has absolute AMAZING fish!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love her fish. If I had the money and the room, I would buy ALL her multi's! They are all so fantastic IMO.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

They are so pretty  love watching them


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

I love the two pairs I received from her recent multi spawn are such characters. The boys only flare at one another, they won't flare at any of my boys and the girls flare just as much as the boys! I always laugh when I catch them doing the wriggle dance when they are flaring. I am going to let mine grow out for a couple more months before I breed them.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

So gorgeous on day I will get one from her


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I would recomend karens fish to any one these guys are so awesome


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so glad everyone is happy with their fish.....I can't see any photo's (


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

They are just your photos Karen the last one is one snaped yesterday morning


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I just don't understand why no photo's are showing up though....


----------

